# Amish Friendship Bread Starter



## Angie (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm making this Amish Friendship Bread Starter.  I started it today but am a little confused.  Here is the recipe.  I'll post my "confusion" on the end of the recipe.

Amish Friendship Bread Starter

Ingredients:
1 pkg. active dry yeast
1/4 cup warm water (110°F)
3 cups all-purpose flour
3 cups white sugar
3 cups warm milk (110°F)
Directions:
Before beginning, please remember: Do not use metal utensils. Do not refrigerate. The starter takes 10 days to ferment.

Day 1:
In a small bowl, soften yeast in warm water for about 10 minutes. Stir well. In a 2 quart glass or ceramic container, combine 1 cup sifted flour and 1 cup sugar. Mix thoroughly or flour will lump when milk is added. Slowly stir in warm milk and dissolved yeast mixture. Cover tightly with lid or plastic wrap. The mixture will get bubbly. Consider this Day 1 of the cycle.

Day 2:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon

Day 3:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon

Day 4:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon

Day 5:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon. Add 1 cup sifted flour, 1 cup sugar and 1 cup warm milk; stir.

Day 6:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon

Day 7:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon

Day 8:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon

Day 9:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon

Day 10:
Stir with wooden or plastic spoon. Add 1 cup sifted flour, 1 cup sugar and 1 cup warm milk and stir. Remove 1 cup to make your first loaf of bread. Give 1 cup to a friend with this recipe and your favorite Friendship Bread recipe. Use the remaining cup to begin the 10 day process over again. You can freeze the remaining cup for later use. Frozen starter takes at least 3 hours at room temperature to thaw before use. Do not thaw starter in microwave. 

What I'm not sure about...It says to use the remaining cup of starter to begin the 10 day process again (for you and your friend).  So...I'm assuming you skip day one?  Or do you need to add the yeast, milk, sugar and flour to this already "started" starter?

Thanks!


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 6, 2006)

Just skip step 1.  I haven't had Amish Friendship bread in years.  I may have to get some going and try making it.


----------

